# Super Bowl LV



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

Wasn't sure the 2020 NFL regular season would complete as scheduled, but they did it....now it's playoffs

I'll be cheering for the Green Bay Packers, but the KC Chiefs are also looking very strong.

Other than a few weak teams such as the Washington No-names and the Chicago Bears, mostly the rest of the playoff teams have a decent chance.

Who are you cheering for?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Cheering for the Bucs. Been a fan since '96.
Actually, KC doesn't look strong in my opinion.
The last 7 games they played were decided by 7 points or less. The just
look up to par this year.
Came close to losing quite a few games but pulled it off anyhow lol.
Aaron Rodgers has been my favorite QB for years. Should be a very fun
postseason to watch.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 4, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Cheering for the Bucs. Been a fan since '96.
> Actually, KC doesn't look strong in my opinion.
> The last 7 games they played were decided by 7 points or less. The just
> look up to par this year.
> ...


I'd like to see the Bucs win it too. It would be cool if Tom rubs Belichick's nose in it more than he already has. But I think the Chiefs will actually win.


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Cheering for the Bucs. Been a fan since '96.
> Actually, KC doesn't look strong in my opinion.
> The last 7 games they played were decided by 7 points or less. The just
> look up to par this year.
> ...


KC and GB get next week off, so that's a huge advantage for both of them

One can never overlook Tom Brady....he can, and has pulled a rabbit out of the hat more than once.

I consider Tom Brady and Aaron Rodgers as the best QB's in the NFL....but Patrick Mahomes is quite decent


----------



## kovidkough (Jan 4, 2021)

Tom who?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> Tom who?


TB that plays for TB.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

ISK said:


> I consider Tom Brady and Aaron Rodgers as the best QB's in the NFL....but Patrick Mahomes is quite decent


Very well said. Bravo!


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 4, 2021)

kovidkough said:


> Tom who?


that hot model's lame husband. lol.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 4, 2021)

ISK said:


> Wasn't sure the 2020 NFL regular season would complete as scheduled, but they did it....now it's playoffs
> 
> I'll be cheering for the Green Bay Packers, but the KC Chiefs are also looking very strong.
> 
> ...


we have a ton of cheeseheads in our neighborhood. 

Eagles fan here. and anybody that beats the Cowgirls. lol. NFC East sucked ballz this year.


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> that hot model's lame husband. lol.


yeah....Gisele Bundchen is both hot and rich.....what more could a Tom, Dick or Harry ask for?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

The rookie QB Humphries for the Chargers sure does look great at a start.
All time, he has the most throwing TD's for a QB in the first year as a NFL rookie I'm
pretty sure.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> we have a ton of cheeseheads in our neighborhood.
> 
> Eagles fan here. and anybody that beats the Cowgirls. lol. NFC East sucked ballz this year.


You mean NFC Least don't you?


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> NFC East sucked ballz this year.


no doubt....when a team below 500 team wins the division, you know there's a problem


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 4, 2021)

ISK said:


> yeah....Gisele Bundchen is both hot and rich.....what more could a Tom, Dick or Harry ask for?


i hate Brady but love Belichik. weird, huh?


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> i hate Brady but love Belichik. weird, huh?


weird? not really....unless a guy was gay


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 4, 2021)

have you seen a game at Lambeau? that would be awesome even for a non Pack fan.


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> have you seen a game at Lambeau? that would be awesome even for a non Pack fan.


I never seen a live NFL game...I live in the Great White North where we have CFL, which the player are the NFL rejects


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 4, 2021)

ISK said:


> Who are you cheering for?


Pretty the Steelers are going to win the whole thing. I think they've already beaten 7 of the 14 teams that made the playoffs. Could be wrong on that stat, but the Steelers are the greatest and will easily win this fooseball tournament.


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Pretty the Steelers are going to win the whole thing. I think they've already beaten 7 of the 14 teams that made the playoffs. Could be wrong on that stat, but the Steelers are the greatest and will easily win this fooseball tournament.


Steelers have the best defence in the NFL...bar none

but it's their offence that is questionable


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 4, 2021)

ISK said:


> I never seen a live NFL game...I live in the Great White North where we have CFL, which the player are the NFL rejects


next time you're in Windsor, run like hell across the bridge and catch a Lions game.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 4, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Pretty the Steelers are going to win the whole thing. I think they've already beaten 7 of the 14 teams that made the playoffs. Could be wrong on that stat, but the Steelers are the greatest and will easily win this fooseball tournament.


you know how Big Ben got his nickname by chance?


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> next time you're in Windsor, run like hell across the bridge and catch a Lions game.


I'm on the west coast....Seattle Shithawks would be my closest NFL team


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> The rookie QB Humphries for the Chargers sure does look great at a start.
> All time, he has the most throwing TD's for a QB in the first year as a NFL rookie I'm
> pretty sure.



Herbert


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jan 4, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Herbert


Thank you, I was confused as hell there for a second. I was like, did I miss something?


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Herbert


Lol, I blame it on the huge bong hit I took prior to posting "Humphries".


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 4, 2021)

It looks like Green Bay in the NFC and the AFC is up for grabs. I know my Bears suck and will get steamrolled next week in NOLA.. Id love to see the Bills pull it off or Cleveland. Baltimore is dangerous and playing their best at the right time. 

Pittsburgh is too banged up and no running game, the Chiefs look beatable.


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Lol, I blame it on the huge bong hit I took prior to posting "Humphries".


at least you got the first letter right


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 4, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> you know how Big Ben got his nickname by chance?


Yes because at the time he had the biggest cock in the NFL!


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 4, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Yes because at the time he had the biggest cock in the NFL!


Hopefully he still does!!!!


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> It looks like Green Bay in the NFC and the AFC is up for grabs. I know my Bears suck and will get steamrolled next week in NOLA.. Id love to see the Bills pull it off or Cleveland. Baltimore is dangerous and playing their best at the right time.
> 
> Pittsburgh is too banged up and no running game, the Chiefs look beatable.


The Ravens do look good....as well as the Colts are playing their best in some time


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> It looks like Green Bay in the NFC and the AFC is up for grabs. I know my Bears suck and will get steamrolled next week in NOLA.. Id love to see the Bills pull it off or Cleveland. Baltimore is dangerous and playing their best at the right time.
> 
> Pittsburgh is too banged up and no running game, the Chiefs look beatable.


I'd like to see to see the Panthers upset KC but as we all now it's not likely lol.
Cleveland upset Steelers would be nice.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 4, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Hopefully he still does!!!!


inserts fingers crossed emoji


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> the Chiefs look beatable.


Chiefs do look beatable!


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Chiefs do look beatable!


I agree...but as mentioned, having next week off is a huge advantage


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 4, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Chiefs do look beatable!


By who? Who do you think the lowest seed will be after next weekend? Tennessee maybe beats Baltimore? Baltimore maybe beats Tennessee? I don't know why, but it wouldn't surprise me if the Colts knocked off Buffalo in a gigantic upset. That rookie running back those sluts have is a monster from what I've seen.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

ISK said:


> I agree...but as mentioned, having next week off is a huge advantage


Not if the rusts sets in. For the Chiefs that is.
Aaron and company will be good to go.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> By who?


By anyone. In the regular season, Falcons almost took it to them, Bucs same etc... and the Raiders did.
The Chiefs last 7 games were all decided by 7 points or less. The just don't look up to 
par this year. Something looks off.


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

Then on Monday night we get the NCAA final.

I can't believe Ohio State beat Clemson....Trevor Lawrence did not have his best game....he will likely be drafted by Jacksonville 

I'll be cheering for Ohio State, but fat chance in beating Alabama, they are a killing machine


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

ISK said:


> I'll be cheering for Ohio State


I 2nd that.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 4, 2021)

Bucs should roll over Washington in this 1st round come
Saturday night.


----------



## ISK (Jan 4, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> Bucs should roll over Washington in this 1st round come
> Saturday night.


the New York Jets could roll over the Washington Deadskins


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 4, 2021)

ISK said:


> I can't believe Ohio State beat Clemson


me either. clemson grad.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 5, 2021)

my prayers have been answered! worst drafting of QBs by any GM in the league.








John Elway removes himself from role as Broncos GM but will stay on as president of football operations


John Elway said he has given up control of Denver's personnel department.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## ISK (Jan 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my prayers have been answered! worst drafting of QBs by any GM in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


always thought Elway was an overrated QB ..... as for a GM he was even worse


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 5, 2021)

ISK said:


> always thought Elway was an overrated QB ..... as for a GM he was even worse


and his car dealerships are even worse yet!!!! lol.


----------



## ISK (Jan 5, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> and his car dealerships are even worse yet!!!! lol.


never knew he was an used car salesman ....go figure


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 5, 2021)

Elway wasn't that bad, he's been GM for what? 7 years? 

A SB win and a SB loss aint bad at all.


----------



## ISK (Jan 9, 2021)

Wild card weekend

Saturday Jan 9th
Colts @ Bills - This should be a good game, I think the Colts have a decent chance to knock off the Bills
Rams @ Seahawks - I'm not a big fan of Seattle but they do have a strong team...Metcalf is awesome
Buccaneers @ Washington - The Bucs will butcher them into little pieces 

Sunday Jan 10th
Ravens @ Titans - both teams are 11-5, should be the game of the day
Bears @ Saints - I'll put my money on New Orleans
Browns @ Steelers - this could be another exciting game.... Cleveland could win this if the Pittsburgh offence forgets to show up again.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 9, 2021)

Pretty sure the Steelers will win everything.


----------



## ISK (Jan 10, 2021)

Colts @ Bills - first playoff win for the Bills since 1995.....the Colts could have won but they shot themselves in the foot (or should I say in the hoof)

Rams @ Seahawks - Very impressed with the Rams, I didn't think they had enough depth to beat Seattle but they were clearly the best team yesterday

Buccaneers @ Washington - The Bucs won but Washington put up a better fight than I thought they would


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 10, 2021)

ISK said:


> Colts @ Bills - first playoff win for the Bills since 1995.....the Colts could have won but they shot themselves in the foot (or should I say in the hoof)
> 
> Rams @ Seahawks - Very impressed with the Rams, I didn't think they had enough depth to beat Seattle but they were clearly the best team yesterday
> 
> Buccaneers @ Washington - The Bucs won but Washington put up a better fight than I thought they would


And your pics for today?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2021)

ISK said:


> Colts @ Bills - first playoff win for the Bills since 1995.....the Colts could have won but they shot themselves in the foot (or should I say in the hoof)
> 
> Rams @ Seahawks - Very impressed with the Rams, I didn't think they had enough depth to beat Seattle but they were clearly the best team yesterday
> 
> Buccaneers @ Washington - The Bucs won but Washington put up a better fight than I thought they would


The bucs and seattle are pretenders, should be a great game with Tennessee-Baltimore.. The Bears will get smoked. That Cleveland - Pittsburgh game is hard to call.


----------



## ISK (Jan 10, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> And your pics for today?


Ravens @ Titans - flip of a coin, these two team are quite even, should be an interesting game

Bears @ Saints - I can't see Chicago even making it a close game....New Orleans should dominate

Browns @ Steelers - this should be another close exciting game.... but I were a betting man I would put my money on Pittsburgh


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 10, 2021)

This game starting off hard core!!!!! 7-0 Tennessee.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2021)

Big hits on Henry, don't often see him dropped at contact like that. Awful pick by Lamar.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 10, 2021)

Steelers win it all?


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 10, 2021)

Love seeing Cleveland steamroll these chumps.


----------



## ISK (Jan 11, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Steelers win it all?


Sorry Mongo....not this year

Steelers were 11-0 looking like the team to beat, then lost their next 5 of 6....quite the meltdown 

The Bears & Saints was one boring game, 3-7 at half time......New Orleans will need to pull up their socks against the Bucs


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 11, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> Elway wasn't that bad, he's been GM for what? 7 years?
> 
> A SB win and a SB loss aint bad at all.











Every player John Elway has signed in his flailing effort to find a quarterback


A comprehensive list of Broncos QBs since Peyton Manning.




ftw.usatoday.com


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2021)

anybody wanna make their pics against the spread for this weekends round of games? for bragging rights.

GB -6.5
Buff -3
KC -10
Saints -3

make your pics prior to game 1 on Sat.


----------



## ISK (Jan 15, 2021)

Divisional Playoffs this weekend

Saturday
Rams @ Packers
Ravens @ Bills

Sunday
Browns @ Chiefs 
Bucs @ Saints

I'm thinking the home teams will win except for New Orleans

As much as I like the Saints, they did not look impressive last week against the Bears


----------



## Kindbud421 (Jan 15, 2021)

GREENBAY ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!!!!! GREENBAY/bills would be awesome since most of my friends and family love the bills...


----------



## Kindbud421 (Jan 15, 2021)

Going out on a limb, packers,bills,browns,saints


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 15, 2021)

here we go:
Rams, Ravens, KC, Saints.

good luck all!


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Rams, Ravens, KC, Bucs

I would like to see Browns upset KC.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Bucs had excellent protection for Brady in the last few games and
now they just signed a veteran guard moving forward.
The Bucs are a much better team since they lost to the Saints the last time they met in week 9.
I see a win for the Bucs against the Saints in this next match up.


----------



## ISK (Jan 17, 2021)

Aaron Rodgers and the Packers looked damn good yesterday, but the Rams put up a good fight

As for the Ravens & Bills game....boring  3-3 at half time, doesn't get much worse....expect maybe the 4 missed field goals

Anyhow....looking forward to some good football today


----------



## ISK (Jan 18, 2021)

good games yesterday, both were exciting football....and I picked all 4 games correct this weekend

KC looked good until Mahomes was injured.... there will be at a huge hole in their offence if he doesn't return next Sunday

Tom Brady didn't have his best game ever, but enough to get the win.

Can't wait for next Sunday...should be some great football

Bucs @ Packers
Bills @ Chiefs


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2021)

well, my 25% accuracy on my picks has ruined my dream of making a living at sports betting. lol.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 18, 2021)

Bucs D was right on point. Saints couldn't get anything going short, middle and
long. No breakaways for Kamara and held the Saints to only 7 points 2nd half of the game.
Pretty much shut them down 2nd half.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 18, 2021)

Think the Steelers will do it next year?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 18, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> Think the Steelers will do it next year?











NFL’s most brutal schedule awaits Steelers in 2021 season


The Pittsburgh Steelers are going from the second-easiest strength of schedule in 2020 to the toughest in 2021.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 18, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> NFL’s most brutal schedule awaits Steelers in 2021 season
> 
> 
> The Pittsburgh Steelers are going from the second-easiest strength of schedule in 2020 to the toughest in 2021.
> ...


OMG...........


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 19, 2021)

a mongo frog said:


> OMG...........


Time to switch teams lol. Just kiddin'


----------



## ISK (Jan 23, 2021)

Conference Championship tomorrow....who do you think will win?

Bucs @ Packers - this is going to be a classic game...Tom Brady vs Aaron Rodgers 
I'm going with *Green Bay* on this battle

Bills @ Chiefs - this should be another great game
Considering that Patrick Mahomes will be back in action, I would have to put my money on *Kansas City*


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2021)

if you guys wanna make money, bet the opposite of the picks i'm about to make. lol. 

gotta go with green bay at home. wont' be too cold but brady is used to cold weather anyway.

my heart says bills, my gut says chiefs. so i say bills: feel-good story for them to make the SB. gotta love the bills mafia too!


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2021)

I went with 250$ on Bills money line and 250$ Green Bay first half.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> I went with 250$ on Bills money line and 250$ Green Bay first half.


my allowance from my wife is 500 for the year. lol. sad face.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> my allowance from my wife is 500 for the year. lol. sad face.



500 for gambling for the year? What does she let you spend on seeds?


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 23, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> 500 for gambling for the year? What does she let you spend on seeds?


i'm just teasin! she has no idea what i spend on either. and i plan on keeping it that way.


----------



## Corso312 (Jan 23, 2021)

I tallied up my net for the year.. I usually bet bigger this weekend but I was minus 1900 for the year. I do have a 500$ square and two 100$ squares for the SB though..if I hit one I can clean that up some.


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 23, 2021)

ISK said:


> Conference Championship tomorrow....who do you think will win?
> 
> Bucs @ Packers - this is going to be a classic game...Tom Brady vs Aaron Rodgers
> I'm going with *Green Bay* on this battle
> ...


I respect your call but I'm going with the *Bucs* and *Bills* on this one.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> if you guys wanna make money, bet the opposite of the picks i'm about to make. lol.
> 
> gotta go with green bay at home. wont' be too cold but brady is used to cold weather anyway.
> 
> my heart says bills, my gut says chiefs. so i say bills: feel-good story for them to make the SB. gotta love the bills mafia too!


hope you guys followed my advice! LMAO


----------



## ISK (Jan 25, 2021)

It's a good thing I'm not a betting man, as I would have lost big time with Green Bay. 

Not impressed with GB coach Matt LaFleur .....why go for 2 points in the 3rd, then chicken-out with a field goal with 2 minutes left in the game

Neither Tom Brady or Aaron Rodgers played that great....but the Bucs had the rock solid defence which highly influenced the final outcome

As for the Bills....good effort but KC was clearly was the better team yesterday

Super Bowl LV on Feb 7th ...and Tampa Bay gets home field advantage, which they say has never happened before in the previous super bowls.


----------



## rkymtnman (Jan 25, 2021)

ISK said:


> It's a good thing I'm not a betting man, as I would have lost big time with Green Bay.
> 
> Not impressed with GB coach Matt LaFleur .....why go for 2 points in the 3rd, then chicken-out with a field goal with 2 minutes left in the game
> 
> ...


yep, i think the TB defense was the biggest surprise for me. 

and yes, wtf was up with that field goal? you got to go for it there i think.


----------



## ISK (Jan 25, 2021)

rkymtnman said:


> yep, i think the TB defense was the biggest surprise for me.
> 
> and yes, wtf was up with that field goal? you got to go for it there i think.


I would be okay if GB had tried the touchdown and failed...or made the TD and missed the 2 point conversion to tie the game.....but to go with a field goal with 2 minutes left, that's just plain stupid...... Matt LaFleur should be sent packing to go coach a high school team


----------



## Milovan1 (Jan 25, 2021)

ISK said:


> I would be okay if GB had tried the touchdown and failed...or made the TD and missed the 2 point conversion to tie the game.....but to go with a field goal with 2 minutes left, that's just plain stupid...... Matt LaFleur should be sent packing to go coach a high school team


I don't think Matt would be good enough to coach a high school team lol.


----------



## ISK (Jan 25, 2021)

Milovan1 said:


> I don't think Matt would be good enough to coach a high school team lol.


I was trying to be kind.....but you are likely correct


----------



## ISK (Feb 5, 2021)

It's *Super Bowl LV* weekend.......who are you cheering for...or think will win?

This should be an exciting Super Bowl as we have 2 very strong teams that could make this the NFL battle of the century

The Kansas City Chiefs were 14-2 which should make them the favorites, but the Tampa Bay Buccaneers (11-5) have home field advantage 

Patrick Mahomes vs Tom Brady....who's the better QB, that's a flip of the coin

Mahomes didn't look his best coming off that concussion, but I'm sure he will be 100% for this game

The Bucs defence are looking really good, if fact I would say they won the previous game against GB

Tampa Bay is becoming the sports mecca for 2020....the TB Lightning won the NHL Stanley Cup, and the TB Rays won the MLB American league, so will see what the Bucs can do.

Anyhow...hope we have a decent game....nothing worse than a blow-out by half time

cheers

PS: I'll be cheering for the Bucs


----------



## rkymtnman (Feb 5, 2021)

i'm like you, if my team isn't in it, i just hope it's a great game all the way to the end. i think it's gonna be high scoring.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 5, 2021)

I've been with the Bucs since '96 so obviously I would love to see
them win. As of recently this team was built to win. Now.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 6, 2021)

Go Buc's.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 6, 2021)

Well now I'm torn. I was gonna join Fan Duel with separate accounts for both me and my wife to get the 55-1 odds thing, but I could only get one to go through. I was gonna put $5 on each, but I was only able to do it on the Chiefs one I guess.

No matter who wins I'm gonna make money, but now I'll make more if the Chiefs win. Chiefs I'll win $280, and Bucs I'll win like $45-50. Minus about $17 in my investment.

I still would like to see Brady set another record, but I'd also like an extra $200, lol.


----------



## SFnone (Feb 6, 2021)

I don't know... I kind of want them both to lose. Not a fan of KC, and Tampa is due a win, but brady AGAIN? Just gets old... boring even. Everyone expects it to be high scoring, I think it would be great if it ended up being a 3-0 final.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 6, 2021)

SFnone said:


> I don't know... I kind of want them both to lose. Not a fan of KC, and Tampa is due a win, but brady AGAIN? Just gets old... boring even. Everyone expects it to be high scoring, I think it would be great if it ended up being a 3-0 final.


Lame. Stick to tennis then.


----------



## SFnone (Feb 6, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Lame. Stick to tennis then.


You're just mad cause your orange idol has ruined your political party's future. Hope you have a good game tomorrow.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 7, 2021)

SFnone said:


> You're just mad cause your orange idol has ruined your political party's future. Hope you have a good game tomorrow.


WTF are you talking about? My Broncos are out of this one. I'm just excited to see a good game tomorrow. It should be awesome. The Old Master vs the New Master.


----------



## solakani (Feb 7, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> WTF are you talking about? My Broncos are out of this one. I'm just excited to see a good game tomorrow. It should be awesome. The Old Master vs the New Master.


Maybe another 28-3 in the 4th... TD Tom with the ball. Either way, Benjamins as consolation prize ain't bad.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2021)

ISK said:


> It's a good thing I'm not a betting man, as I would have lost big time with Green Bay.
> 
> Not impressed with GB coach Matt LaFleur .....why go for 2 points in the 3rd, then chicken-out with a field goal with 2 minutes left in the game
> 
> ...



Brady played terrible, Rogers played good.


----------



## Corso312 (Feb 7, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Well now I'm torn. I was gonna join Fan Duel with separate accounts for both me and my wife to get the 55-1 odds thing, but I could only get one to go through. I was gonna put $5 on each, but I was only able to do it on the Chiefs one I guess.
> 
> No matter who wins I'm gonna make money, but now I'll make more if the Chiefs win. Chiefs I'll win $280, and Bucs I'll win like $45-50. Minus about $17 in my investment.
> 
> I still would like to see Brady set another record, but I'd also like an extra $200, lol.



If KC wasn't going to throw a few back up offensive linemen out there..I would have said K.C. -37 and Bucs 19.

I think this is going to be a close game and Mahomes will be pressured relentlessly.

K.C. 27
Bucs 23


----------



## Kindbud421 (Feb 7, 2021)

Tom Brady goes out in the 2nd quarter with career ending injury. KC wins in a blowout.... at least that’s how my dream went! Lol


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2021)

30-27 KC. KC will be trailing by 7 with 1:05 left on the clock. Andy Reid most likely draws up a play for Hill, he draws a long pass interference call putting the ball at the Bucs 45. Next play Reid draws up a QB keeper that goes for 25. Next play Mahomes drops back line breaks down, he scrambles around and eventually finds Kelce #87 in back of end zone. 
MVP goes to Honey Badger at + $6000. 2 picks 1 for a TD in the 4th. 
Halftime score 17-17


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 7, 2021)

Corso312 said:


> If KC wasn't going to throw a few back up offensive linemen out there..I would have said K.C. -37 and Bucs 19.
> 
> I think this is going to be a close game and Mahomes will be pressured relentlessly.
> 
> ...


Ya, I just want to see a good game. I don't want to see a blowout either way.


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2021)

Anyone doing Ling Lings for snacks?


----------



## EhCndGrower (Feb 7, 2021)

Just anyone but Brady to win tonight.


----------



## myke (Feb 7, 2021)

That half time show?? Worst ever or what?


----------



## a mongo frog (Feb 7, 2021)

myke said:


> That half time show?? Worst ever or what?


Yea worst ever for sure.


----------



## ISK (Feb 7, 2021)

This was not an overly exciting Super Bowl....I was truly anticipating an entertaining game, but it clearly was not

yeah the Bucs won.... but it's more like than Chiefs lost, they just didn't get their shit together, such a disappointment


----------



## chronnie49 (Feb 7, 2021)

As a niner fan I thought it was a great game. The fact that the chiefs couldn't even score a touchdown made it even better.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 8, 2021)

Congratulations to the GOAT


----------



## TacoMac (Feb 8, 2021)

ISK said:


> This was not an overly exciting Super Bowl....I was truly anticipating an entertaining game, but it clearly was not
> 
> yeah the Bucs won.... but it's more like than Chiefs lost, they just didn't get their shit together, such a disappointment


In the Chiefs defense, their DB's have been allowed to mug receivers all year long and get away with it. They waited until the Super Bowl to start calling all the blatant holding they do.

If they had been calling the Chiefs DB's like they should have all year long, the Cheifs don't even make the playoffs. Let alone the Super Bowl.


----------



## myke (Feb 8, 2021)

The. Chiefs finally got touch down. When their plain landed.


----------



## Milovan1 (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Herb & Suds (Feb 8, 2021)

Kindbud421 said:


> Tom Brady goes out in the 2nd quarter with career ending injury. KC wins in a blowout.... at least that’s how my dream went! Lol


OUCHY !


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Feb 8, 2021)

Life long Chiefs fan here... congrats to the Bucs, they deserved to win.. One hell of a performance from their TEAM. That's the key, it's a team sport. Mahomes is great, but that game wasn't even close.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Feb 9, 2021)

I won over $300 on the Super Bowl. Happy days.


----------

